# Jon, any news on the E60 ///M5?



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

Let me know, you can post here or e-mail me: [email protected]

Regards,
JIMMY 
www.Jimmy540i.com

(PS: Happy Chinese New Year BTW)


----------

